# Designing an adjustable height tilt Arts and Crafts Desk



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I officially have a slipped vertebrae, and I'm trying to avoid the 70% chance of surgery. I've ordered the world's greatest office chair, and now I am thinking about the desk I'll work on. I'm thinking of one with the capabilities of a drafting desk: adjustable height and tilt. But I don't want it to look like a drafting desk. So here is the design challenge: making an Arts and Crafts style desk (perhaps with traditional drawers, etc., perhaps not), but with adjustable height and tilt. Since I'll use it for computer/writing, not drafting, the table shouldn't be as big, I wouldn't think.

Here is a pic of a wooden drafting desk to get you started:


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I wouldn't use his methods with your back, but this might give you some good ideas… 13 parts:
http://www.theunpluggedwoodshop.com/the-architects-table-part-thirteen-final.html


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks. I hadn't seen that-I can men that for design and build ideas. I'm thinking a smaller table that adjusts for height and tilt with drawers on one side with a flat table on top of the drawers


----------

